# Introducing Archie!



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Here's my little man! ...he arrived very quick!

5 minutes old....
















That day
















































3 Days old...


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

He's gorgeous! Well done Crofty.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Wow wow wow wow he is super cute congrats to you both x


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh and I have a question for you lol.....
How on earth can you look so good 5 mins after giving birth??? Lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Cant stop looking at these photos he is just so lovely, at the mo dont know about future master farrier looks more like a little boxer, if that is your mum she is very pretty can see where her daughter gets it from


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

frags said:


> Oh and I have a question for you lol.....
> How on earth can you look so good 5 mins after giving birth??? Lol


Yeah what she said!!!!!!!!!!! I looked like a man!!!!!!

Seriously though he is one bootiful baba!! Congrats on the precious new arrival!!!!!!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Yeah what she said!!!!!!!!!!! I looked like a man!!!!!!
> 
> Seriously though he is one bootiful baba!! Congrats on the precious new arrival!!!!!!


I looked like an alien lol


----------



## Ozzboz (May 10, 2010)

Well done Crofty, he's beautiful! XXXX


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

Aaaw - J looks so loving too. What a gorgeous family you make.

I can't believe how good you look after giving birth. I never look like that after spending hours getting ready to go out

You are so, so, lucky - and deserve it, hon. 

Big hugs for you and a gentle, tiny hug for your little man. (Would send the big man one too if I thought I'd get away with it) xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What a gorgeous little man :001_wub::001_wub: Such a beautiful baby - obviously takes after his beautiful mum - you look fantastic :thumbup1:
Is that young chap your brother?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

lymorelynn said:


> What a gorgeous little man :001_wub::001_wub: Such a beautiful baby - obviously takes after his beautiful mum - you look fantastic :thumbup1:
> Is that young chap your brother?


Thank you yes that's my brother  he's a farrier, he has made Archie a miniature shoe with his initials on


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

tashi said:


> Cant stop looking at these photos he is just so lovely, at the mo dont know about future master farrier looks more like a little boxer, if that is your mum she is very pretty can see where her daughter gets it from


Think you're right he's got a mean right hook already! He can lift his upper body up on me, can't believe how strong he is!!! Aww thank you yes that's my beautiful mummy


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

aawww bless he's absolutely gorgeous, he's so teeny, love the pics where he has his hands over his ears!!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone  I didn't feel very glamourous after giving birth but midwives were very kind and said the same. Xx


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

gorgeous baba but wheres the sweat i was coverd in sweat when i gave birth well done:thumbup1:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Well done Crofty! How is it that 5 minutes after hes been born you still look like a model?! How the flip did you do that?! lol x


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Ahh bless what a sweetie and tell mum well done....x


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Congratulations Crofty!!
p.s I put a post for your attention but I didn't realize that you had just had your beautiful baby. I expect you'll be very busy so hopefully others can help me out.
God bless x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Just spoken to your dad and brother  gave them my congratulations and told them what a gorgeous baby Archie is :thumbup1: Thought I'd let you know in case they said something about some random woman talking to them  They were working up at Sim's Cottage


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

Well done mum! what a gorgeous baby! congratulations x


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

wow!!!! you look great! and hes totally adorable!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

lymorelynn said:


> Just spoken to your dad and brother  gave them my congratulations and told them what a gorgeous baby Archie is :thumbup1: Thought I'd let you know in case they said something about some random woman talking to them  They were working up at Sim's Cottage


Haha ohhhhh it was you!!!!! Mystery sovled! lol  Dad and Ed said you'd said conngrats but didnt know who you were! lol


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Awake at 4am Crofty ... has Archie got you out of your bed?  Or perhaps you are like me and haven/'t been asleep yet


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Congrats Crofty, he's cute 
Didnt have time to post the other day x x

*Heidi*


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

jaxb05 said:


> Awake at 4am Crofty ... has Archie got you out of your bed?  Or perhaps you are like me and haven/'t been asleep yet


I'm awake every two hours on average at the mo!


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Congratulations Crofty, he is gorgeous! And I second what everyone else has said about you still looking amazing despite only giving birth 5 mins before!!


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

he is one beautiful little boy congratulations can only echo what the others have said, you look fantastic after just giving birth was it a 10 minute labour


----------

